# Homing pigeon lofts indoors?



## Thomas Mazur (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to homing pigeons and have never owned a pigeon, but I am interested in the hobby. I am wondering if it is possible to build a loft indoors?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

When you mean indoors you mean inside your house? please elaborate.


----------



## Thomas Mazur (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, probably in my bedroom


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I think people have been known to have them in there loft space.Its important they have adequate ventillation though whether indoors or outdoors.How many you thinking and how big a loft.?


----------



## Thomas Mazur (Oct 11, 2010)

ok thanks, and are homing pigeons supposed to be granted the ability of going in and out of the loft as they wish?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Thomas Mazur said:


> ok thanks, and are homing pigeons supposed to be granted the ability of going in and out of the loft as they wish?


I personally do not keep prisoners and let them free fly but others may decide to not free fly their birds.Have you considered keeping other breeds that need not free fly.Fancy pigeons EG.?


----------



## Thomas Mazur (Oct 11, 2010)

At the moment I am just interested in having homing pigeons, perhaps having them travel between two points. How would I do that? I've read that you have to put the loft in one location and the food in another location? I would only like to do this and not get involved in racing.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I cant see how you are going to fly them from your bedroom, i may be wrong but arnt there some sort of regulations for this.Over here your loft has to be a certain distance from your house in some areas.Not to mention any health risks you might incur.
To answer your other question the birds have to associate food with the loft.IE they need to know where to be fed.


----------



## Thomas Mazur (Oct 11, 2010)

Like I said, I am completely foreign from pigeon owning. It was just a thought because I don't think I would want one of those big shed like lofts in my yard. Instead, I was just going to put a pigeon in a cage in my home and then release it sometimes.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh well now yes this is possible plenty of people just keep the odd pigeon in a cage or two in there home.Not sure on how many actually release them though.You had me worried for a minute.YOu should get more advice off others on this i think its quite popular to do this practice from what ive read. Good luck


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can keep them inside the house, but not in your bedroom. You will increase your risk of breathing feather bloom and you may end up with a pigeon lung disease (an allergy). Do note that other birds like parakeet can give you the same, but pigeons are bigger so they may have more bloom. Back when I was a kid, I housed mourning doves and other birds in an enclosed patio at our place. That worked, but lots of cleaning. There are pigeon pajamas that you can put on the birds and you can let your birds fly inside the house without making your house looks like a pooping place.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thomas Mazur, I knew a man who raced homers from his attic. The entire attic was divided into two sections and a small one for feed and supplies. The entrance was from indoors only from a stair case. You will need very good ventilation because attic can get hot in summer. Plenty of windows for light and a landing board with the trap of your choice. I personly think you are taking on more than you know. Something like this should be left to a flier of experience. Pigeons in the bedroom is not a good idea. Your wife or girlfriend will be putting you out with the birds. Why not start with a small section in your garage if you have one. You could come through a window into a aviary with a sputnic trap built into it. I suggest you read some books on loft design and keeping pigeons before you start. You can learn alot from reading on this sight where you asked your original question. Good luck, Greek Boy


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

I say YES.

I don't know much about it, but I don't see why you couldn't house a pigeon indoors.

Maybe you can keep it in the window of your house. Put a cage on the outside of the window to be used as an aviary and one on the inside to be used as a loft. Put a trap between the two cages and tada. Shouldn't be too difficult to build or buy. You just want to make sure you have a good seal around your window cages so your window isn't constantly open (might need to seal it off the same way you'd seal off a window unit A/C).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons usually live in flocks. Flying one alone outside may make him more of a target for hawks. There is safety in numbers. But housing him inside is certainly possible. Many people keep pet pigeons inside.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

TN, If your talking about keeping one bird, of course it could be done. It would be like keeping a parrot. It would be a pet. But when mature it will look for a mate, and then eggs and babies. From one to four in a short time. It won't stop there. Pigeons have no problem with inbreeding. If no one else is available brother will mate to sister and father to daughter and so forth. Pigeons drop down feathers all the time along with a steady supply of droppings. I say again, best of luck to you. Greek Boy


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> TN, If your talking about keeping one bird, of course it could be done. It would be like keeping a parrot. It would be a pet. But when mature it will look for a mate, and then eggs and babies. From one to four in a short time. It won't stop there. Pigeons have no problem with inbreeding. If no one else is available brother will mate to sister and father to daughter and so forth. Pigeons drop down feathers all the time along with a steady supply of droppings. I say again, best of luck to you. Greek Boy


I was trying to address his issue based on his facts. To me, it seems like he wanted just one bird.



Thomas Mazur said:


> I was just going to put *a* pigeon in a cage in my home and then release *it* sometimes.


Not trying to ruffle feathers, but I didn't want to assume anything.

So...yes. Keeping a small number of birds in your bedroom can work, but there'd probably be issues with more than a few birds.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

I gave a squeaker to a friend, told him to wait for more birds but then he got itchy and let the bird loft fly. For a few days he flew and will be gone for a couple of hours and will come back when hungry. Until one day, the bird didn't come back...we figured he got lonely and found some company outside or probably a hawk got him...poor bird! Actually all these happened in a few days' time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't give him any more birds.


----------

